# Speed Dip Questions



## Coyote Chaser (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been trapping for 15 years and have never dyed or waxed a trap, and still have caught alot of fur over the years. If I used the speed dip will my traps last longer and what is the best color to use , and how do I mix up the speed dip, what amounts per # of traps

Thanks

Michael


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the trapping forum! A properly dyed and waxed trap is always the best choice when going after canines. To be honest with you the dyeing of the traps is more out of tradition for me than anything else. You can skip the dye and just wax your traps if you want. As I'm sure you know the wax speeds up the action of the trap and slows down the rusting process. I tried speed dip for the first time a few years ago and after awhile I pulled my line, boiled my traps, and dyed them with the log wood dye that I have always used and than waxed them. I had a lot of avoidances with the speed dip. I followed the directions that came with the speed dip to a "T". I aired my traps out over the summer as well. However, I have heard of guys using speed dip with great results while others have had the same experience as me. You can try both speed dip and log wood dye and see for yourself which one works best for you. If you are going after **** I don't think that the speed dip will be much of a problem. Your traps will always last longer if treated and properly cared for. As far as color goes if the trap is in the ground than it wouldn't matter. If using them for water sets than a color that would blend in with the bottom of the creek/pond would be best. I don't remember the directions for the speed dip except that you use gas to mix in with the speed dip.


----------



## chacto (Oct 24, 2006)

dont like speed dip personally


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I don't use speed dip on my legholds just logwood dye then wax them. But I do use it on my conibears. I use white gas instead of gasoline, it has less odor.


----------



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

i have also been told to use white gas on the traps also for the same reason as above


----------

